# Debris blowing into my attic from vents



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

It will be normal if they did not screen or put some cobra vent on ridge vent prior to their cap. 

You should be able to put some screen up there from inside the attic.


----------



## Cindyloo670 (Dec 6, 2008)

In other words, they neglected to put something on the vent? 

I'm going to call them and make them come back. Will it be hard for them to fix it now?

I can't screen it from the inside. I was going to do that but someone pointed out that the debris would collected against the screen and eventually block the airflow.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Typically there is a foam material that fits inbetween the ribs to block snow and debris.


----------



## Cindyloo670 (Dec 6, 2008)

Foam? So there could be something called Cobra vent, screen, or foam? If there were foam, how could the ventilation occur properly?


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

When I say foam I am referring to a Cobra vent type material. It should be easy for them to remove the ridge cap and add it.


----------



## Cindyloo670 (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh ok, thank you so much for the help!


----------

